# Hot water for tea & coffee



## Meme (Jun 27, 2008)

We plan to take tea bags & coffee singles with us on our LD trip. Can we take our cups to the snack bar and get them filled with hot water? (Okay, a totally trivial matter, but a "yes" means we don't have to search high & low for our missing immersion coil heater  .)


----------



## Walt (Jun 27, 2008)

For your LD trip, are you in a sleeper, or in coach?

If in a sleeper, there is a self-service beverage area in each car which has coffee (maybe?), hot water for supplied tea and hot chocolate, juices, bottled water, and ice.

If in coach, it probably depends on the mood of the snack car attendant, and if you are buying anything else at the time. What you would be doing is like walking into a restaurant and only ordering free hot water because you brought you own stuff. Also, being in coach doesn't mean you are guaranteed to have an electric outlet at your seat to start cooking/heating your own.


----------



## Meme (Jun 27, 2008)

Walt said:


> For your LD trip, are you in a sleeper, or in coach?
> If in a sleeper, there is a self-service beverage area in each car which has coffee (maybe?), hot water for supplied tea and hot chocolate, juices, bottled water, and ice.
> 
> If in coach, it probably depends on the mood of the snack car attendant, and if you are buying anything else at the time. What you would be doing is like walking into a restaurant and only ordering free hot water because you brought you own stuff. Also, being in coach doesn't mean you are guaranteed to have an electric outlet at your seat to start cooking/heating your own.



In a sleeper for 2 days of the outbound trip, coach on the return (I should have said that). I'm glad I asked - the restaurant comparison never occurred to me. Now assuming we are lucky enough to have an outlet at our seat, I assume it'd be okay to use it for our coil heater (IF we find it); right? That is, I know we can use it for computer or charging cell phone, but I guess I"m just wondering about heating liquids. (Hey, we could bring our little one-burner hot plate and cook up a quick stir-fry for dinner.... 

But seriously: OK to use to heat up a cup of water? And if we find an open outlet somewhere away from our coach seat, could we use it also?


----------



## still seeking paradise (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a great suggestion for you. I just did this last month wen traveling on a cross country amtrak route for 3 days.

Get a water immersion heater. They cost about 6 bucks. It's very lightweight and I travel lighter than anyone I know- it's maybe 3 or 4 ounces. It's small as well and doesn't take up much room. It's a metal coil on a electric cord. You first fill a glass or foam cup with water (or thin soup), put coil in (it clips to the side of the cup) and then plug it in. Very soon, you have boiling water. Whenever you want!

(you have to rmember that the coil must be in water before plugging in the unit or it shorts out. Takes some practice before remembering this, so play with it before your trip...). but since it does short out and die if it's out of water, it's also not a fire hazard. if for any reason it gets knocked over, it just stops working (permanantly though...).

it made a huge difference on my trip. i had a sleeper, but you can do it in couch too. ifyour seat is by the window, you can do it right there. otherwise, you can go to the lounge.

I used it for all sorts of things- instant oatmeal, tea, warm water, even cous cous!

improves train quality of life by an order of magnitude (for me anyway)


----------



## Meme (Jun 27, 2008)

_it made a huge difference on my trip. i had a sleeper, but you can do it in couch too. ifyour seat is by the window, you can do it right there. otherwise, you can go to the lounge._

Of course! The lounge - didn't think about that. Are outlets pretty easily available there? And using your example, I guess it's fine to prepare one's own coffee, or other things as well? What is available in the lounge (Chicago - Salem, Ore., is our route), that is, is it drinks only, or do they sell snacks/other food?


----------



## Walt (Jun 27, 2008)

still seeking paradise said:


> Get a water immersion heater. They cost about 6 bucks. It's very lightweight and I travel lighter than anyone I know- it's maybe 3 or 4 ounces. It's small as well and doesn't take up much room. It's a metal coil on a electric cord. You first fill a glass or foam cup with water (or thin soup), put coil in (it clips to the side of the cup) and then plug it in. Very soon, you have boiling water. Whenever you want!


Does anyone have any idea what the Conductor or coach car attendant would do, if a coach passenger was "caught" using a heating device at their seat that could possibly start a fire? I mean, even if you dropped the red hot coil on the floor, something bad might happen (the scent of melting carpet would fill the car?).

Taking this a bit to an extreme, what if I brought a toaster oven, and started to cook my family hot meals, while in coach?

BTW, it might be just a bad in a sleeper, but much more unlikely that any Amtrak employee would see you doing it, especially with your door closed.


----------



## MStrain (Jun 27, 2008)

On the CONO I just make sure I tip the counter attendant if I ask for ice water and/or hot water for my tea. The last trip I made, I went to the car a few times to get ice......the attendant laughed and asked if I would save her some of my screwdrivers. I told her I was shocked she thought I was boozing back in coach! I told her it was fresh squeezed orange juice but since I was on the train without refrigeration, certain "preservatives" had to be added to preserve freshness. She just winked and laughed. I think I had tipped her around $10 at that point....all just for ice.

Vodka...the universal preservative! :lol:


----------



## still seeking paradise (Jun 27, 2008)

The coil does not get red. it won't burn a carpet. It does not smell like burning either. Toaster ovens would be a fire hazard. YOu could always call amtrak and ask them whether it's "legal". True, it is much easier to use in a sleeper. (For sleeper folk, I don't like relying on the in the hallway "beverages"; there usually is no hot water for tea, and hot water for tea in the diner tastes like coffee. They often run out of bottles of water or juice just when you're really counting on it, too).


----------



## Meme (Jun 27, 2008)

MStrain said:


> On the CONO I just make sure I tip the counter attendant if I ask for ice water and/or hot water for my tea. The last trip I made, I went to the car a few times to get ice......the attendant laughed and asked if I would save her some of my screwdrivers. I told her I was shocked she thought I was boozing back in coach! I told her it was fresh squeezed orange juice but since I was on the train without refrigeration, certain "preservatives" had to be added to preserve freshness. She just winked and laughed. I think I had tipped her around $10 at that point....all just for ice.
> Vodka...the universal preservative! :lol:



Well, THIS is interesting!


----------



## MStrain (Jun 27, 2008)

I live to serve madame....... -_-


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 27, 2008)

MStrain said:


> Vodka...the universal preservative! :lol:


For the orange juice - or the orange *juicee*? :lol:


----------



## Walt (Jun 27, 2008)

still seeking paradise said:


> The coil does not get red. it won't burn a carpet.


I will have to disagree. The coil gets *VERY HOT*. If it didn't, it would be impossible for it to heat water.

The point is that outside of cup of water, a coil is indeed very dangerous, and yes will easily burn carpet or anything (or anybody) it touches. That's why I was wondering if anyone here had personal experience with Amtrak allowing their use onboard a train or not.


----------



## MStrain (Jun 28, 2008)

I think this goes back to my post about people not treating the train like their living room. If you allow one person to plug a coil in at their seat, then you will have people plugging hairdryers, electric razors and even karaoke machines in. I would just go to the lounge car and get a cup of hot water. And tip the person who gets it for you.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 28, 2008)

the coil is safe. sure it gets hot but it takes a long time to heat liquids with it. when its out of water it dies.it will not set anything on fire. IT DOES NOT GET CHERRY RED. it does not change color. it gets no hotter than a 35 watt soldering iron.this one here if out of water and gets too hot will turn it self off. VERY SAFE

http://www.thesavvytraveller.com/tools/2wh...rsion_coils.htm


----------



## Guest_TALKrr_* (Jun 28, 2008)

Many years ago I had one of these heating coils and over time (and moves) it got lost. After that it was ages before I could ever find them for sale anywhere. Most hardware stores used to carry them. If I remember correctly they were just a few dollars. When I started travel with Amtrak back in 1990, I intensified my search for one beause I thought it would be a useful device to take along. But I could never find one.

Well, one day I was at Union Station in DC and there in the window of the travel shop on the main floor was just the thing----an old-fashioned heating coil. I could hardly believe my eyes ! I was shocked to learn, however, that the price was $16 for it !!! It did not matter. I wanted one desperately and bought it. I take it with me to this day and use it frequently in my roomette or bedroom.

I do not think a coach attendant would permit use of these if he/she found one in use in their coach car. Something tells me. I suppose they would consider it a burn hazard either to the individual using it or the passenger in the next seat , if there is one. The main problem is probably that a lid can not be placed on the water being heated at the time (with the coil in place and working. Thus it would be different than having a cup of hot coffee or tea on the seat tray. If they tipped over, the lid would remain on and thus prevent a serious scald. Not the case with an open cup and heating coil.

Personally I would not try to use one at a coach seat. Like I said I have used one in the privacy of my own sleeping compartment. Even then I am very, very cautious. Also, as mentioned, I do not think most coach attendants , or conductors, would permit these in use. I would even be very surprised if anyone tried to take one to the observation car to use it. This would probably be discouraged for the same reason I have mentioned.

I have been burned by these myself due to my own carelessness. So I always try to be very careful. Also, I suggest only a metal cup. If the heating coild touches the side of any cup/glass it may actually melt the plastic or other material the container is made from. That has happened to me. I found a metal cup at the camping section of a local Wal-Mart.


----------



## jackal (Jun 28, 2008)

Guest_TALKrr_* said:


> I would even be very surprised if anyone tried to take one to the observation car to use it. This would probably be discouraged for the same reason I have mentioned.


I don't think it'd be a problem if it were used in the former minibar area upstairs. The counter is metal and may even still include drainage piping from when it was actually used, so a spill would be relatively contained. The plugs are on the top of the counter and, if you can get whoever is charging their cell phone to let you use it for a couple of minutes, in the perfect position for use of such a device.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2008)

Guest_TALKrr_* said:


> I have been burned by these myself due to my own carelessness.


Sorry to read about that, but it does prove the point.

*They do indeed get hot, and when hot, can easily burn people and property.*

I have to agree, that because of that, I really doubt Amtrak would take very kindly to any passenger caught using one, anywhere onboard on of their trains. I certainly would not even try.


----------



## still seeking paradise (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess for those who can tolerate riding couch long distances, going to someone, possibly waiting on line, and asking for hot water a few times a day would not seem like an insurmountalbe obstacle or feel unpleasant. ANd tipping them is certainly alot cheaper than buying a sleeper.

But if you travel in a sleeper, then an immersion heater is the only way to fly (so to speak). Too difficult to always walk the cars (which can be lengthy on some routes even in sleepers) through the dining car, and to a lounge especially when you just wake up and want hot tea without having to speak to anyone. For some of us, getting around like that would be difficult.

Was your 16 dollar one dual voltage? some of the travel stores like magellen sell the more expensive one that can be use on other currents like in Europe etc. The american only ones are still pretty cheap. I got mine in a hardware store last summer- I think Ricklins.

For the naysayer, doesnt even sound like youi've ever seen one, let alone tried one.


----------



## Ctim2 (Jun 28, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> the coil is safe. sure it gets hot but it takes a long time to heat liquids with it. when its out of water it dies.it will not set anything on fire. IT DOES NOT GET CHERRY RED. it does not change color. it gets no hotter than a 35 watt soldering iron.this one here if out of water and gets too hot will turn it self off. VERY SAFE
> http://www.thesavvytraveller.com/tools/2wh...rsion_coils.htm


Sorry but, whether the coil will/can get hot enough to burn anyone or anything or not, in the opinion of anyone on this board is not important or the issue (no offense intended). This issue faced by AMTRAK is a liability issue (what could happen and what could AMTRAK done to prevent it) and I am sure that Amtrak will frown on the use of at seat heating coils use for that reason. It really is easy enough to just ask for some hot water and avoid the time waiting for your tea to heat up as well as any potential problems.

Tim


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

still seeking paradise said:


> I guess for those who can tolerate riding couch long distances, going to someone, possibly waiting on line, and asking for hot water a few times a day would not seem like an insurmountalbe obstacle or feel unpleasant. ANd tipping them is certainly alot cheaper than buying a sleeper.
> But if you travel in a sleeper, then an immersion heater is the only way to fly (so to speak). Too difficult to always walk the cars (which can be lengthy on some routes even in sleepers) through the dining car, and to a lounge especially when you just wake up and want hot tea without having to speak to anyone. For some of us, getting around like that would be difficult.
> 
> Was your 16 dollar one dual voltage? some of the travel stores like magellen sell the more expensive one that can be use on other currents like in Europe etc. The american only ones are still pretty cheap. I got mine in a hardware store last summer- I think Ricklins.
> ...


Dude, you are lazy with a capitol L. I mean, gee golly gosh, you might even have to walk, oh heaven forbid, 340 feet, if you were in the trans dorm of the average Superliner train, to get hot water. I mean, it would be a travesty. But what's worse is you might have to put up with meeting some of those ruffians who can put up with going in coach!

Me, If I just got up, I'd go to the diner and get breakfast. You can get some hot water there, I bet.


----------



## still seeking paradise (Jul 1, 2008)

'Green Maned Lion' wrote

>Dude, you are lazy with a capitol L. I mean, gee golly gosh, you might even have to walk, oh heaven

>forbid, 340 feet, if you were in the trans dorm of the average Superliner train, to get hot water. I

>mean, it would be a travesty. But what's worse is you might have to put up with meeting some of >those ruffians who can put up with going in coach!

Dude yourself. Hasn't disability ever entered your closed mind? youre probably the type that would tell your dying grandmother she's being lazy. (yes, amtrak is supposed to help disabled passengers, but you've ridden the rails- you know sometime theyre wonderful - and sometimes not so much, to say the least. Assistance can't be counted on.)


----------



## Walt (Jul 1, 2008)

still seeking paradise said:


> But if you travel in a sleeper, then an immersion heater is the only way to fly (so to speak). Too difficult to always walk the cars (which can be lengthy on some routes even in sleepers) through the dining car, and to a lounge especially when you just wake up and want hot tea without having to speak to anyone. For some of us, getting around like that would be difficult.


Unless there is an equipment failure, you should not have to walk all the way to the lounge car just to get hot tea or even coffee. Your sleeper car should have such available right there, next to the shower and attendant's room.

If your sleeper car's equipment is indeed broken, you would not need to walk thru the dining car, but rather just stop right there. I don't know if one is suppose to, but I have walked down to the dining car and gotten myself a cup of coffee late in the night. The coffee urn was still full and hot, there were coffee cups, creamers, and sugar left out (the only things left out) right next to it. So, it seems, someone was expecting a passenger or crew member might want a cup.


----------



## Vickie (Jul 1, 2008)

Meme said:


> We plan to take tea bags & coffee singles with us on our LD trip. Can we take our cups to the snack bar and get them filled with hot water? (Okay, a totally trivial matter, but a "yes" means we don't have to search high & low for our missing immersion coil heater  .)



http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.j...heater&sr=1

May I suggest a thermal plastic French Press for your coffee? One should not have to endure instant coffee. I never travel without mine!


----------



## MStrain (Jul 1, 2008)

Now I love a good strong cup of French pressed coffee. That is a brilliant idea to take on board with you.


----------



## Guest_Michael_* (Jul 2, 2008)

Meme said:


> We plan to take tea bags & coffee singles with us on our LD trip. Can we take our cups to the snack bar and get them filled with hot water? (Okay, a totally trivial matter, but a "yes" means we don't have to search high & low for our missing immersion coil heater  .)


Took the CZ to Chicago and back in March. No hot water available in the sleeper (even the shower at one stage) for making hot drinks but the dining car attendant filled my 'french press' coffee maker each morning without any problems. I think he just thought it was a quaint Australian trait.

Just remember to tip!


----------

